# Free Knitting Pattern: Yoga Socks



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

These yoga socks - i.e. socks without heel or toes - are a very easy knitting project that is suited for beginners.
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2012/04/yoga-socks-yoga-socks-and-yoga-socks.html


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

These are like wrist warmers........but for your ankles : )

This is perfect for my next knitting project - my daughter is a yoga instructor and is starting classes this summer!

thanks so much !


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How fun!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

These look really funxx


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link, love it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cool... I could use some of these for my yoga classes. It's always cold in there. Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Never saw these before! Very unique! :thumbup:


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I was wondering what to do with all of my sock yarn. Now that I live in Florida, I don't wear socks but I do do yoga! 
Dian :lol:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cheryl J Anderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity in sharing this pattern. Love it.


----------



## EliseC46 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

